
Reputation Patterns  - azharcs
http://developer.yahoo.com/ypatterns/social/people/reputation/
======
izak30
These in general come from the book 'Building Web Reputation Systems', which
covers the topic in a good bit more detail, as well as when and why certain
approaches work to solve more specific problems (public karma, 5 star
ratings..)

Definitely worth looking at.

------
Groxx
Ridiculously simplistic, though worth looking through if you've never heard of
the concept of "points" or "badges" or "awards" in an online community.

